# I'm Looking For A Live-In Rehearsal Studio...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...to rent in toronto, preferrably downtown or east of downtown.

let me know if you hear of anything.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...to rent in toronto, preferrably downtown or east of downtown.
> 
> let me know if you hear of anything.
> 
> -dh


Have you considered buying a house just outside of the GTA?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Have you considered buying a house just outside of the GTA?


...that's the problem - i need to be close to the downtown core.

my previous location in newmarket was almost perfect, and very affordable, but too far from my band members and my girlfriend's condo.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

We lost a few great members in The Apollo Effect because we kept the band centered around downtown. Hurts some times. It makes running things way more costly.

The Rehearsal Factory used to run a couple of live-in spaces that were along the Lakeshore in the West End of the city. They were extremely limited in quantity though.

There's also a very cool area of town around The Drake where there are a series of work-live townhouse/loft deals. We did a photoshoot with a photographer there one fall. The units are all setup to be business-on-the-bottom floor and living-on-the-top floor. The location was a block of buildings on Atlantic Avenue. 31R was the unit we did the shoot at. Might be worth a look? Not sure how they'd be for late night noise though.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

David...

You may be better off looking for a small detached home around the Danforth area. What you had before may be difficult to replace.


----------

